# Just in case- self leveling subfloor sealers.



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 19, 2013)

The new flooring is ready to be picked up on monday. I had some areas of the sub-floor the would squeek so I ran in some #8 wood screws to minimize that. Sub-floor is particle board. Now I have some joints that are a bit off.
The new underlayment is about 3mm, not sure that I'd notice, but thinking about getting the floor as level as possible.
Any recomendations on a self-leveling compound that would work on particle board?
Thanks, JB


----------



## nate379 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would try to seal it or even put a layer of plywood down.

My folks used some self leveling stuff at their place and it poofed up the particle wood (soaked the moisture in) and pretty much made the floor more unlevel. 



Beetle-Kill said:


> The new flooring is ready to be picked up on monday. I had some areas of the sub-floor the would squeek so I ran in some #8 wood screws to minimize that. Sub-floor is particle board. Now I have some joints that are a bit off.
> The new underlayment is about 3mm, not sure that I'd notice, but thinking about getting the floor as level as possible.
> Any recomendations on a self-leveling compound that would work on particle board?
> Thanks, JB


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 20, 2013)

Good point by Nate.  Most of the levelers that I used are dry and mix with water.  Concrete based of some type.  It can be wet and get soaked in by the board.  Maybe there are some pre-mixed latex based products out there.  What type of flooring is going in?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 20, 2013)

The water based stuff is my concern also. The underlayment is 3mm, the flooring is a 12mm laminate with a pre-attached 3mm pad. All told about .7 thick.
I was thinking about laying Luan on top of the particle board.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 20, 2013)

There is something to be said about luan underlayment.  I had a bathroom floor installed a few years ago.  The installer put down 1/4" luan pneumatically stapled down every few inches on the seam and the field of the luan itself.  All staples holes and seams were filled and sanded and then they put the laminate down.  It was a great install.  No telegraphing of the seams anywhere.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 20, 2013)

particle board hates any type of moisture, when I ran into this situation I rented a floor sander for the day and sanded the whole floor smooth. Floor levelers can also be pricey


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 20, 2013)

I may just have to live with it. Maybe run the belt sander across the seams to blend it a bit and hope for the best. I measured the clearance under 2 doors and the luan will bring the floor up too high.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 20, 2013)

With laminate that thick if the floor is fairly smooth & level I would question the need for leveling compound. Personally I think you will be fine.


----------

